# Car Rental



## tiger1210 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm looking to rent for 9 days on Oahu in late June. Mid size are running about 340 total. The add -on fees are ridiculous. Any ideas where to go for best rate now?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 22, 2009)

Priceline?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2009)

AARP, you can access the rates even as a guest


----------



## bobmcgraw (Apr 22, 2009)

I've gotten good rates through these folks.

www.discounthawaiicarrental.com

They are currently showing mid-size for $155-170/wk.  I am pretty sure that's before all the add-ons but still not too bad, given the inflated prices at the moment.


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 22, 2009)

Many times, Enterprise has good rates on O'ahu.  If you don't need the car for all of the days---parking "downtown" and/or in Waikiki can be VERY expensive ---you might want to check-out their "week-end specials", usually 50% off rates for 3 days, Friday through Monday.

Tony


----------



## Teddie2 (Apr 24, 2009)

discounthawaiicarrentals as mentioned earlier.. got me the best rates for Big Island and Kauai.. better than any codes I put in myself.


----------



## Sthack (Apr 24, 2009)

*Try Alamo*

Try Alamo using code 430710.  You'll receive 20% off and an additional driver FREE!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2009)

Try Alamo.com, then piclk HOT DEALS tab.  Hawaii special right now using the HIPROMO discount ID code shows a convertible for June 20-29 out the door for $314.  Not bad, if you can use one.

But going to Costco.com, picking Alamo under the Travel section, and using the same dates on the One Class Upgrade coupon gives a price out the door of $207, which includes a free second driver.  Pick a Compact, but end up with a Midsize.  I think that's a heck of a good deal.  http://www.alamo.com/index.do?action=/hotDealsTemplate&msg=affil_costco_Upgrade_coupon

Dave


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 24, 2009)

If you are a USAA insurance member or Costco, often there are good deals there.


----------



## sml2181 (May 1, 2009)

Booked a minivan, Alamo, July 11-21, total 249$. Reserved a few months ago on their website.


----------



## skim118 (May 1, 2009)

sml2181 said:


> Booked a minivan, Alamo, July 11-21, total 249$. Reserved a few months ago on their website.



you are lucky; we have have been trying for 4 months to get a minivan during Aug 1-8  and the prices are still stubbornly high ($514/wk is the best quote).

The previous week, we have a convertible from Hertz for $250 all-inclusive (priceline), but when the kids & other relatives arrive, we have no choice but to go for a minivan.

So for now we have a Alamo minivan thru Orbitz for $514(cancellable) and looking out for better rates;  BTW the Alamo website is quoting $1033 for our week !!


----------



## Teddie2 (May 2, 2009)

Try comparing with Discounthawaiicarrental.com -- I have compared their prices with all kinds of deals from Costco and they have been by far the best and they also have free companion driver -- I had to make three reservations because we are on Kauai for a week.. then the big island for 4 days then back to Kaui for another week and all three reservations were cheaper with them than any other for a mid size-- even with the Costo upgrade...the only deal that they could not beat was the Alamo jeep deal for 1999.. not sure if that was only for Kauai or for all the islands.


----------

